# XML öffnen, bearbeiten, speichern ohne JDOM



## Besucher (13. Feb 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wahrscheinlich eine etwas blöde Frage (weil sie schon oft gestellt wurde, schätze ich)
aber egal:

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine XML Datei zu öffnen und nachher zu bearbeiten und dann zu speichern allerdings ohne JDOM sondern vielleicht mit xerces2-j?? und dem org.w3c paket

Danke


----------



## foobar (13. Feb 2005)

Guckst du hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8325&highlight=dom


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2005)

ehhm, das war mir eigentlich schon klar wie man xml öffnet und bearbeitet aber wie speichert man das wieder zurück in die Datei (tschuldigung für meine schlechte Fragestellung)
oder wie kann man eine "XML-Struktur" in java in eine Datei speichern


----------



## foobar (13. Feb 2005)

Achso

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8177&start=0

BTW Die Suche ist dein Freund ;-)


----------



## Guest (13. Feb 2005)

AH

Suberb, danke!!


----------

